# Replacement parts for an older Pitts and Spitts trailer model smoker grill.



## conniem (Sep 10, 2012)

We purchaser a used model.  After cleaning it up found that the gas assist burners soot really bad.  All local guys need info we can not get from Pitts and Spitts.  Lets just say that their customer service stinks.   No information or assistance from them at all.

If we cannot find exact parts for the burners, we would like to retro fit with commercial high pressure burners.  Anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## daveomak (Sep 11, 2012)

ConnieM, morning and welcome to the forum....   If the burner is sooting really bad, sounds like the air inlet is plugged with spider webs or something like that causing a rich flame....   Take the burner apart and clean it out as best you can...    

When you get time, please stop into "Roll Call" and introduce yourself and we can properly welcome you to possibly your new "home away from home" here at the greatest forum on the web....    Dave

Please click on this link......

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/133/roll-call


----------

